# Window Screen for Carpet



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a huge roll of window screen out back. Is that safe to use in the aquarium? I thought I'd use it in place of plastic mesh to attempt an HC carpet.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

I read somewhere that some fish and or plants are sensitive to nylon and some plastics, also window screen might fall apart as I have seen happen when I tried to line a perforated pot with it to grow plants in without substrate falling through the holes. Stainless screen/mesh might work better, if anyone makes such a thing.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Plastic it is, then. Stainless steel reacts with water, but I do not know if it is still aquarium safe.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

People use stainless mesh all the time for moss, so if you use a marine grade I don't know why it wouldn't be ok.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

No problem. Good luck planting the carpet!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I have never heard of growing hc in that way. Do people actually do that?


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes. It's very common. You put the HC in between two pieces of mesh, like you would with ferns, and put the mesh on the substrate, or side of the aquarium, depending on if you want a carpet, or wall.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I never heard of doing this with ferns either.


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

Use 316 stainless mesh and youll be fine..


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

I will look up what that is. Thank you.


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

The 316 grade ss steel, that is what I was thinking of! I bet you can get some at home depot/lowes or other hardware type store.


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

If you have trouble finding what ya want let me know... I work in a metal shop and i could get it for you...


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

I ended up getting something like this at Walmart. I couldn't find a link for the exact ones I got. The differences with the ones I got are they are 4"x4", and the holes are a bit larger.

And thank you very much for offering.


----------

